# Ramadan



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The holy month of Ramadan starts in a little over a month probably 11th August and for those of you who have not experienced Ramadan the following may be helpful.


Ramadan is a time when Muslims refrain from eating, drinking and smoking and having sex during daylight hours as an act of sacrifice that reminds them of the hardship that the poor struggle with on a daily basis It is a time for generosity of spirit and a period when family ties are celebrated and visiting family is a must, you will also see many car's stop at the roadside and give out food parcels to the poor so that they can break their fast. 
No weddings take place during Ramadan.

Non-Muslims are not required to follow Islamic practices during Ramadan, but please show respect for people who are fasting by not drinking or eating in their presence, it doesn't take much to go somewhere else if you are desperate for a drink and it might be a good chance for you to try and give up smoking as all your co-workers will not be sitting at their desks puffing away.

Driving during the late afternoon and early evening is best avoided if at all possible. The law states that everyone should work two hours less, but some have shorter hours and others longer.. check with your employer. The journey home for Iftar(breakfast) is a nightmare much worse than normal as people are cranky due to a lack of food and water plus of course nicotine.

Without doubt everything takes so much longer during Ramadan so try and be patient as workmen will often turn up after Iftar to fix your washing machine etc and if you have a Muslim in your home as the call marking the end of the fasting day arrives it is only polite to offer him something to eat and drink. You will probably be invited to visit Muslim friends over Ramadan and you will find your host will have laid a banquet on for you.

Suhoor is the time to start preparing for the days fast and you will hear a drummer reminding people that they must eat now as dawn is approaching and the fast will begin.


Eid-ul-Fitr

The end of Ramadan is marked by the celebration of Eid-ul-Fitr. Traditionally this is a family orientated day, when people visit their relatives and friends. Muslims go to special Eid prayers at the mosque in the morning to worship and give thanks, after which everyone wishes each other ‘ Eid mubarak ’, a blessed Eid. Muslims who can afford it give a special Eid day alms that goes to the poor, and may also give to charity in general. In addition, the yearly alms known as Zakat is often given on this day, which again goes to those in need. The rest of the day is spent eating celebratory foods and socialising. New clothes are usually worn and children are given some money and presents.

As this is a family day and a celebration, people like to take time off work or university for the day.

I personally fast and find not eating is easy but I do struggle with not having water when I am thirsty and of course with this years fast being in the very hot month of August it will be a much bigger challenge.

Maiden


----------



## Leavingcairo (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks - useful information.


----------



## Nadi (Jul 24, 2010)

Great , you do good advices to all here .. 

Thanks a lot .


----------

